# Harbor Island/North Eleuthera DIY & Guide Recs - June



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Buy Rod Hamilton’s book DIY Bonefishing for diy info on the area.

I’ve fished with Patrick Roberts on Harbour Island. He runs a tiller dolphin super skiff and I would highly recommend him. We fished over towards Eleuthera when the wind was blowing and ran up to Spanish wells when the weather was better. Tons of shots on smaller fish in schools and had some shots on a number of really big fish up towards Spanish wells.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

hunterbrown said:


> Buy Rod Hamilton’s book DIY Bonefishing for diy info on the area.
> 
> I’ve fished with Patrick Roberts on Harbour Island. He runs a tiller dolphin super skiff and I would highly recommend him. We fished over towards Eleuthera when the wind was blowing and ran up to Spanish wells when the weather was better. Tons of shots on smaller fish in schools and had some shots on a number of really big fish up towards Spanish wells.


Any particular side of Spanish Wells you'd recommend?


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

kbanashek said:


> Any particular side of Spanish Wells you'd recommend?


I only fished on the east side. The bigger fish were on the flats near the deeper channels. We also fished around St. George’s island just off of Spanish wells and had big schools of smaller fish around.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pierson said:


> Headed to Harbor Island for a week in June.


Gonna be HOT. If you have access to a car on the island and don't mind a little adventure, PM and I'll give you what I got on the flats on the northern half of the island.



hunterbrown said:


> Buy Rod Hamilton’s book DIY Bonefishing for diy info on the area.


This book will give you a good idea of what flats to avoid. True story, I was waiting on my rental car at the little store across the street from the airport and some sport wearing a Simms costume was reading this book. I dropped by palmetto with my wife in between tides and sure as shit there was this dude out there swinging away at some bones along with about a dozen of his closest friends.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Four tides each day with a substantial amount of water movement. It can be tricky to time correctly - lots of sharks, and with the big push of water, the fish are always on the move.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I've also fished with Patrick (as well as his Uncle) several times. Class act. 

Get a guide is my advice. Worth the expense.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Harbor Island has big bones. Go to Girls Bank and fish the flat. It's the end with the trash dump. Did I say you can't catch those bones.
I caught one about 9.5 lb. In the evening just before dark. But in early morning they laughed at me even the tailers


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I was there last June. You will have a great time! I am not trying to be discouraging but here is some info: The above post is correct about avoiding places mentioned in that book but do not discount it. From my experience it still has some good places to try but I would look for others first. When I was pricing guides from my experience they were all expensive compared to other islands I have been to. One guy wanted to charge the same rate as others and did not even own a boat so make sure you ask if you will be fishing from a boat. I still STRONGLY recommend supporting the people/guides though. I have fished Eleuthera 6/19, Long Island 6/18, Exuma 6/17, Cat 6/16, and Andros 6/14. One thing that really surprised on Eleuthera was the number of "NO TRESPASSING" signs on the island. Even some of the places in the book are not accessible anymore.
If you don't have a solid plan on obtaining your fishing license try to bribe someone there to purchase your license for you before you get there. It will make things much easier. Around that time they often have a holiday the first week in June where the fisheries office will be closed on a Monday. So if you get in late on a Friday and did not obtain it in Nassau it might be Tuesday until you can get it.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys! At this point i'm just hoping I will still be able to go.....


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Was about to say...this still a go?


----------

